# The Origin of Blue Chip?



## The Barbarian Investor (2 January 2005)

Hi All,

Just found out the origin of the term BLUE CHIPdoes anyone else know the origin of the term? :dunno:


----------



## RichKid (2 January 2005)

My guess is that blue may refer to the aristocracy (hence 'blue bloods'), hence the bigger (read richer co's like richer families) which have been around for awhile and are stable (like the aristocracy) are blue chips. Green chips I suppose are newbies?? What's your explanation BarbI?


----------



## GreatPig (2 January 2005)

I don't think anyone is certain of the origin, but it reputedly comes from the colour of the highest value chips in US casinos.

GP


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (3 January 2005)

Was having a 'flick' through the book, “Super Analysts” and found this definition.

Pretty close to what you said Great Pig, funnily enough, the Analyst questioned in the book didn’t know the answer either and he'd been around for Donkeys years.

Do you know the origin of the term “BLUE CHIP”?

It’s the most expensive chip in the casino at Monte Carlo!


And now we know.


----------

